# Why you should double check the name of who you are texting!



## EMTCop86 (Dec 15, 2008)




----------



## FF894 (Dec 15, 2008)

Doesn't make her a bad girl....


----------



## Sasha (Dec 15, 2008)

Bwahaha! That's great!


----------



## traumateam1 (Dec 15, 2008)

Hahaha. That sucks.


----------



## HotelCo (Dec 15, 2008)

HAHA! I can only imagine the akward car ride home from the airport....


----------



## YYCmedic (Dec 15, 2008)

ahhhhh the ackward silences!.....Those are the moments I live for!


----------



## MRE (Dec 16, 2008)

On a different forum, a  father posted a message about his 19 y/o son borrowing the digital camera and GPS for the weekend, and forgetting to erase the pictures and routes.  The father found out where he went and that some of his son's friends were *very* flexible and very open with themselves.


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 16, 2008)

KB1OEV said:


> The father found out where he went and that some of his son's friends were *very* flexible and very open with themselves.



I guess we know who made 2 Guys, 1 Horse then.


----------



## MRE (Dec 16, 2008)

JPINFV said:


> I guess we know who made 2 Guys, 1 Horse then.



eww, I hope you are making that up and its not real.  Somebody tricked me into seeing some of 2 girls, 1 drinking vessle and I wasn't happy about it.


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 16, 2008)




----------



## aidan (Dec 21, 2008)

Oh..no..! Ooops.. haha :unsure:

Way to be slick, Lizzy.


----------



## SES4 (Dec 21, 2008)

*Lol.  Wow.*

LOL.  Wow.  This is pretty funny.


----------



## FF894 (Dec 22, 2008)

Whats the big deal anyways, looks like she was still home before midnight...


----------

